# 2015 PA Winter Services



## MatthewG

Just enough for some pictures, check back later for videos

1/6/15 - Bethlehem PA


----------



## MatthewG

New 550 in action


----------



## NLMCT

very nice equipment .... wish we got some snow


----------



## alldayrj

Nice pics. Where did you get the custom mud flaps and are you happy with them? One place told me i needed to order 40 sets!!!


----------



## MatthewG

alldayrj;1921139 said:


> Nice pics. Where did you get the custom mud flaps and are you happy with them? One place told me i needed to order 40 sets!!!


I made them, cut up the stock plastic ones and added my stickers, very good protection.


----------



## alldayrj

Smart, wonder if silk screening them like a t shirt would work


----------



## durafish

Nice equipment, like how it's all clean and simple looking. Really like the lettering.


----------



## Banksy

Bad ass set up. Looks sweet!


----------



## WIPensFan

Great pics! All your equipments looks nice, good job.


----------



## MatthewG

Boss 10' after clean-up today


----------



## MatthewG

Thanks for the compliments

A video of the 550 spreading salt, be sure to change it to 1080P for clarity


----------



## 90plow

I think the backhoe needs the windshield sticker like the trucks. Lookin good buddy!


----------



## bobcatboy06

Do you have any idea how much salt the shpe 2250 is holding? We have a new one this season as well. I'm thinking it holds just north of 2 ton.


----------



## MatthewG

bobcatboy06;1927708 said:


> Do you have any idea how much salt the shpe 2250 is holding? We have a new one this season as well. I'm thinking it holds just north of 2 ton.


I would say that 2 tons or slightly over is very realistic. I don't think the shpe 2000 holds 2 tons, maybe 1.5 and the bigger one has considerably more room.

Unfortunately without a scale there is no way to know


----------



## McG_Landscaping

MatthewG;1927726 said:


> I would say that 2 tons or slightly over is very realistic. I don't think the shpe 2000 holds 2 tons, maybe 1.5 and the bigger one has considerably more room.
> 
> My shpe 2000 holds 4600 pounds heaped. The 2250 should hold 5000 pounds or so.
> 
> I love the fords!


----------



## newhere

Those grey wheel wells look like a turd in the punch bowl.


----------



## xtreem3d

Congrats on the new truck......btw.....that has got to be the slowest flashing strobe ever 
Steve


----------



## delong17

PA, i got a quick question for you. Last season i dumped 15 tons of salt at one of my commercials to load onsite since my tractor was there for sidewalks and stacking snow... I had a horrible time with the salt freezing and chunking up. What i did was put two layers of tarp underneath to avoid moisture from the bottom, and then two tarps ontop. The problem i was seeing was the entire perimeter of the salt pile was completely rock hard. I wasted probably 3 tons of salt that we had to haul off in March as one big chunk after it warmed up.

What do you do to avoid this?


----------



## MatthewG

xtreem3d;1928239 said:


> Congrats on the new truck......btw.....that has got to be the slowest flashing strobe ever
> Steve


Thank you, For whatever reason when I edited the video in youtube with "image stabilization" it removed the flashes, I can assure you it flashes regularly.

But my father who drives the truck, said the same thing, and you would think he'd know better....


----------



## MatthewG

delong17;1928272 said:


> PA, i got a quick question for you. Last season i dumped 15 tons of salt at one of my commercials to load onsite since my tractor was there for sidewalks and stacking snow... I had a horrible time with the salt freezing and chunking up. What i did was put two layers of tarp underneath to avoid moisture from the bottom, and then two tarps ontop. The problem i was seeing was the entire perimeter of the salt pile was completely rock hard. I wasted probably 3 tons of salt that we had to haul off in March as one big chunk after it warmed up.
> 
> What do you do to avoid this?


Great question and right now I have the same problem , although my pile has a 6" frozen crust on it. The reason is that the salt came very wet (first time this has happened to me In 4 years).

I've never had a problem before, but the salt is always super dry, so dry that the salt dust just is everywhere. Was the salt dry when it was dumped?


----------



## MatthewG

Here are the pics the supplier is working with me to get me a new load, they admitted they loaded the wrong pile of salt, the wet pile


----------



## delong17

I wasnt there when it was dumped, my foreman was. Normally when im loading up at a supplier, the salt is somewhat wet, i can tell. And its in a enclosed barn. Im not sure how this is happening but my spreader doesnt like the clumps, nor does my loader when i have to dig through the pile to get to dry, not frozen salt. 

Also, another question, on your salt dog SHPE2000, do you have problems with a heavy flow of salt to the drivers side. I just bought my first vbox salter this year after not realizing the profit of salt, and as i am salting, i can see salt flying on the passenger side mirror, but most of it is in the drivers side mirror


----------



## delong17

MatthewG;1928285 said:


> Here are the pics the supplier is working with me to get me a new load, they admitted they loaded the wrong pile of salt, the wet pile


That is WAY worse than mine, mine was just crusted around the bottom and sides, Almost as iff water seeped up into the tarp and ruined the perimeter of the pile.

I would definitely be looking for a refund.


----------



## MatthewG

delong17;1928286 said:


> I wasnt there when it was dumped, my foreman was. Normally when im loading up at a supplier, the salt is somewhat wet, i can tell. And its in a enclosed barn. Im not sure how this is happening but my spreader doesnt like the clumps, nor does my loader when i have to dig through the pile to get to dry, not frozen salt.
> 
> Also, another question, on your salt dog SHPE2000, do you have problems with a heavy flow of salt to the drivers side. I just bought my first vbox salter this year after not realizing the profit of salt, and as i am salting, i can see salt flying on the passenger side mirror, but most of it is in the drivers side mirror


YES, it seems all SHPE2000s send salt hard to the driver side, It's where it lands on the spinner, you cant really do much to adjust it. I see a lot of guys with these spreaders that added an extra piece of metal or something to shield the driver side of the truck.

I've just grown used to it and I drive/spread salt knowing most of it is going to the left


----------



## delong17

MatthewG;1928290 said:


> YES, it seems all SHPE2000s send salt hard to the driver side, It's where it lands on the spinner, you cant really do much to adjust it. I see a lot of guys with these spreaders that added an extra piece of metal or something to shield the driver side of the truck.
> 
> I've just grown used to it and I drive/spread salt knowing most of it is going to the left


Thats what i do too, i don't have a problem with it hitting my truck, because i have a rubber flap behind my fully bumper, but it frustrates me. I have grown to get used to it too.


----------



## JimMarshall

I like the logo. Very clean, and eye catching.

Where are your DOT #s?


----------



## Mike S

Lol im used to that kinda salt in the pic 
I see nothing wrong with that. Jk


----------



## Defcon 5

Just a little Crusty.........Wild Temprature swings will cause that....


----------



## GMCHD plower

FWIW I have even noticed my TGS03 does the same with sending most of the material to the drivers side. Must be a saltdogg thing.


----------



## delong17

GMCHD plower;1928515 said:


> FWIW I have even noticed my TGS03 does the same with sending most of the material to the drivers side. Must be a saltdogg thing.


Its because the salt auger drops the salt right on the back/middle of the spinner. It really should be dropping the salt on the back driverside corner.

Its really hard to adapt beause its all plastic and really small


----------



## ponyboy

Take your skid spend 1 hour on the sark running it over and you should be good to go 
I would be shocked if they gave you new salt if they do you have a good supplier


----------



## unhcp

nice looking fleet!


----------



## MatthewG

2 loads delivered yesterday, not much drier than the last...

Oh well I'll use it this week


----------



## ponyboy

Was one load free


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That stuff looks like ****. I'd be pissed if I got that for what salt costs.

I should ask, it's not treated in any way is it?


----------



## MatthewG

No loads were free, they gave me 5 free tons

No its not treated, but that picture is slightly misleading as I dumped the old stuff back on the pile towards the front so that is partially what your seeing


----------



## ponyboy

I would rather have dry salt instead of 5 free wet tons
But a nice gesture


----------



## JimMarshall

JimMarshall;1928312 said:


> I like the logo. Very clean, and eye catching.
> 
> Where are your DOT #s?


PS, I wasn't being a dick, just trying to look out for you. You need them, and it's a $2000 fine to not have them.


----------



## procuts0103

Omg. If I had salt like that I would reject the load. Not being a dick but dam. 120 a ton and it looks like that? It's a shame how these big companies can just screw us over. I wish I could meet the CEO of Morton or cargill. I'd slap the **** out of him!


----------



## wishingtoplow

Where does the salt come from? Cargill Ithica or Mt Morris? I have hauled out of both places.


----------



## MatthewG

It's American Rock salt stockpiled in reading pa, I'm sure it's from NY somewhere


----------



## ponyboy

My salt doesn't look like that


----------



## V_Scapes

MatthewG;1937601 said:


> It's American Rock salt stockpiled in reading pa, I'm sure it's from NY somewhere


Im on their 4th pallet of bagged rock this winter and each pallet is very consistent. I know bulk and bagged are very different, but im sure its the same company.


----------



## MatthewG

I didn't take any pictures except these 3. On Saturday we got 7.5" and these 2 pictures show my one lot 1 hour after salt was applied and of course the elusive 332E, reduced to loading salt in between storms, it now has 31 hours on it.

We got 2" yesterday instead of the 14" I was expecting :angry:

Its nice to see some snow piles again


----------



## delong17

MatthewG;1941282 said:


> I didn't take any pictures except these 3. On Saturday we got 7.5" and these 2 pictures show my one lot 1 hour after salt was applied and of course the elusive 332E, reduced to loading salt in between storms, it now has 31 hours on it.
> 
> We got 2" yesterday instead of the 14" I was expecting :angry:
> 
> Its nice to see some snow piles again


Whats wrong with your 332E? Lots look great, nice and shiny black. How much salt does that lot take if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## F250/XLS

Nice job ,,, what size lot and how much salt did it need .

PS nice rigs,,,


----------



## V_Scapes

These past couple of storms have been nice, everything melted off right away after plowing.


----------



## MatthewG

I didn't take any pictures during yesterdays hell storm, but I did spend some time in the bobcat today cleaning up curbs and piles, here is a 8 minute video, be sure to watch it in 1080p.


----------



## MatthewG

Lots of little 1-2" storms recently, not many great pics, all storms overnight


----------



## snocrete

Good pics & vids...it appears you have a nice little operation going!


----------



## ponyboy

You guys can keep the med to big storms I am more than happy with 1-3 every few days


----------



## KTLawnCo

ponyboy;1957249 said:


> You guys can keep the med to big storms I am more than happy with 1-3 every few days


Same here Thumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG

First Hard Job since November, it really got blasted with those annoying little black specks of oil/tar or whatever it is all over the lower body, what do you use to clean it off?

I think its beyond a clay bar and they sure are ugly on the white paint


----------



## FISHERBOY

*hi*

Love that set up


----------



## mike6256

You can use WD-40 on the tar to get it off the paint. Takes some time but works.


----------



## xtreem3d

mike6256;1982425 said:


> You can use WD-40 on the tar to get it off the paint. Takes some time but works.


Works good on vinyl residue from decals too


----------

